# looking for a pole saw - any recommendations



## DianeB (Jun 11, 2012)

Looking for the type that is not chain saw type, but manual.  Heard about a 21 foot Silky saw but it is very pricy, close to $300.  Any suggestions?  Are the big box type OK?


----------



## begreen (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a Fiskars 14'. Longer than that can get unwieldy. Not perfect but does the job. Read the second reviewer's comments. They were helpful for setup:
http://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-9301-Power-Lever-14-Foot-Pruner/dp/B000XSF3YM


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 11, 2012)

I got one at the hardware store and it was overpriced and didn't cut or prune well.


----------



## MasterMech (Jun 12, 2012)

Check your local Stihl dealer for a PP600 or PP800.  Last I saw of them they were very well built, the blades were excellent, the aluminum handle units were very light and the cost was pretty reasonable as well.  Expect to spend $175-$225 depending on what blade/saw/pole  you choose.


----------



## granpajohn (Jun 12, 2012)

Just got an email for this one yesterday:
http://www.drpower.com/prdSell.aspx...aign=20120611_INQ1_Clearance&utm_medium=email

Looks like it may be a poor man's Silky, on sale for $99. Wish more info was available.
I also use a Fiskars. Works fine; but a longer, (21') Silky would often come in handy.


----------



## ironpony (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a Corona brand I picked up at Lowes a few years back, about 15 ft reach fiberglass handle. has done a very good job for me
it is the better of the two Lowes carries, about 75 dollars if I remember correctly
green handle and compound leverage on the cutters


----------



## semipro (Jun 12, 2012)

Lighter is better.  Its amazing how fast your arms get tired when using one of these.


----------



## DianeB (Jun 13, 2012)

Will check out some of the less expensive models, but the Silky extension saw very attractive with the 21 extension  - seems to get pretty good reviews for both the saw and pole.


----------



## Thistle (Jun 13, 2012)

semipro said:


> Lighter is better. Its amazing how fast your arms get tired when using one of these.


 

That's why I finally after all these years splurged on a commercial gas model.I'll still use the 30 yr old manual one w/ loppers for smaller stuff near the house etc.Corona makes several good models,their hand pruning shears are top-shelf also.I swear by my Stihl PS70 Arboriculture Saw w/leather sheath for cuts close to the ground or when I climb a little.


----------



## KarlP (Jun 14, 2012)

I went with the Silky Hayate over the Hayauchi. They seem more durable and not a whole lot heavier. I love it.  The Silky saws do cut MUCH better than the Corona ones.  They are worth the price difference.

Unfortunately WT Sherrill became the distributor for Silky saws in the US about two years ago and all the prices went up 50% about a week later, so the price difference is a lot more these days.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 14, 2012)

I finally got tired of hand sawing and lopping that crap way over my head and bought a lil B&D chain jobbie. That manual sucker is going to the landfill I tell ya.


----------



## ScotO (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a cheapo setup I bought at Harbor Freight a few years back, it will get out to 22 feet but it is a PITA to use when you get out that far.  So I bought a used Stihl KM55 on ebay last winter, complete with chainsaw attachment, for 200.00. It was a non-running unit when I bought it, a simple carburetor rebuild and cleaning of the spark arrestor, and it was as good as new. I have since bought two extentions on ebay, and I can get out to almost 16 feet from the ground with it. Very handy tool, indeed. I love having it on my tree removal jobs, saves a lot of BS.


----------



## save$ (Jun 14, 2012)

semipro said:


> Lighter is better.  Its amazing how fast your arms get tired when using one of these.


So true.   I tried using them several times.  Sick of getting the blade bent or caught up.  Bought one of the chain saw types.   Now able  to do some trimming, but generally its too much for me.


----------



## save$ (Jul 24, 2012)

I went to Lowes and bought a Corona professional 16 foot Fiberglass bypass pole prunner for about $70.   It has a chain drive which make it cut smothly. Give the cord a pull and down comes the branch.
http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1


----------

